# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Nvidia TV-Out Konfiguration

## Leberwurstsaft

bin hier über einen sehr interessanten Link gestolpert, der sehr gut die Einrichtung von TV-Out beschreibt:

http://www.iofcea.de/cgi-bin/seite.pl?file=linuxtvout

Habe es selber nach Anleitung konfiguriert und es lief sofort anstandslos. Das enthaltene Shellscript kann man leicht modifizieren, ich habe es z.B. "tv" genannt und da ich den mplayer benutze wie folgt geändert:

#!/bin/bash
X -screen TV :1 -ac & sleep 2; DISPLAY=:1 gmplayer -fs "$1" && kill `ps aux | awk '/X\ -screen/ {print $2}' `

Aufruf dann einfach >tv filmname.avi

Wie beschrieben kann man dann mit Alt-F7 bzw. Alt-F8 zwischen Desktop und Fernseher hin- und herschalten.

----------


## Miephos

Ich hatte mich shon gefreut, dass ich endlich meinen TVout nutzen kann. Ich habe die XF86Config um die Zeilen in der Beschreibung erweitert. 1. Will den X-Server neu starten, aber er tut es nicht. er startet die die grafische oberfläche einfach nicht auch nicht wenn ich noch mal init 5 eingebe. 2. was muss ich dann eingeben wenn es dann mal geht wenn ich den S-VHS ausgang benutzen will.[Option "TVOutFormat" "??????"]

Danke schon mal

----------


## Leberwurstsaft

Fehlermeldungen ?

----------


## Miephos

nein leider keine. er startet ganz normal bootet und es steht auch da switch to runlevel 5 aber er bleibt dann einfach bei dem consolen-login hängen. oder soll ich einfach mal lämger warten. dann kann ich mich ganz normal an der konsole anmelden und so. muss ich vielleicht mit yast den login noch mal configurieren??

hab da echt null ahnung

----------


## Leberwurstsaft

gerade beim Basteln am X-Server sollte man den Rechner erstmal im Runlevel 3 starten, solltest du mal einstellen. Dann per startx den X-Server starten und Fehlermeldungen posten, evtl. auch mal deine /etc/X11/xf68config-4

----------


## Miephos

ich habe die datei im runlevel 3 verändert und dann wollte ich den x-server sarten. er lädt ein paar dinge in der console ohne fehler bis wieder runlevel 5 has been reached, aber dann schaltet er nicht um. lösche ich sie wieder gehts.

----------


## W0D0!CLiff0rd

W000000000H000000!!!

Danke, alles geht! :-)))

....bis auf das hin- und Herschalten mit Alt-F7 u. Alt-F8. Es tut sich einfach nichts. Ich benutze KDE3, woran kann das liegen?

/CLiff out

----------


## Leberwurstsaft

Strg+Alt+F7 / F8

----------


## W0D0!CLiff0rd

Hei, danke für die schnelle Antwort...übernachtet ihr alle hier oder wieso geht das immer so prompt  :Big Grin: .

/CLiff out

----------


## temal

ja, das geht ja einwandfrei. aber kann man es jetzt noch so einstellen, dass man auf dem monitor noch etwas machen kann, wärend das video auf dem fernseher läuft?
bei mir schaltet sich nämlich entweder das fernsehen oder der monitor aus, wenn das andere läuft.

----------


## jockelb

Eine gute tv-out Beschreibung findest du auch bei
http://www.linuxfocus.org/Deutsch/July2002/

----------


## lillith

kann ich die anleitung wortwörtlich nehmen oder muss ich noch was editieren, z.b. aus geforce 2 ne 3 machen oder sowas?

----------


## jockelb

Ändere es, schon alleine der Übersichtlichkeit halber

----------


## joinandlose

hi
bei mir kommt immer folgendes:

XFree86 Version 4.2.0 / X Window System
(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)
Release Date: 23 January 2002
        If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is
        newer than the above date, look for a newer version before
        reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)
Build Operating System: SuSE Linux [ELF] SuSE
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.1.log", Time: Tue Jul 16 14:15:51 2002
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"
(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send
the full server output, not just the last messages.
This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.1.log".
Please report problems to feedback@suse.de.

Gdk-ERROR **: Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :1.

kann mir da bitte jemand helfen??

----------


## Rototom

hat hier noch niemand auf das Programm nvtv hingewiesen?

----------


## Kentar

hab nvtv ausprobiert. Lief anfänglich auch extrem gut (bin erst drauf gekommen, als es unter Windows auf biegen und brechen nicht wollte) allerdings hatte ich zum Schluss immer den Fehler, dass nvtv nach etwa 20 min abbrach und ich dann nichts mehr sah. Sollte allerdings mit der neueren Version nicht mehr vorkommen. Könnte auch an einem damaligen Problem mit Xine gelegen haben. Von der einfachheit her ist es aber wirklich klasse!

----------


## pixel

Hi@all,

also ich habe gemäss der Anleitung unter meiner SuSE-8.0 Distri in der Datei:
/etc/X11/XF86config die folgenden drei Bereiche:

Section "Monitor"
  Identifier "Monitor[1]"
  ModelName "PAL TV"
  VendorName "SONY"
  VertRefresh 60
  HorizSync 30-50
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  DefaultDepth 24
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth 24
    Modes "800x600"
  EndSubSection
  Device "Device[1]"
  Identifier "TV"
  Monitor "Monitor[1]"
EndSection


Section "Device"
  BoardName "GeForce-2"
  BusID "1:5:0"
  Driver "nvidia"
  Identifier "Device[1]"
  Screen 0
  VendorName "Nvidia"
  Option "NoLogo" "on"
  Option "CursorShadow" "on"
  Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "32"
  Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "2"
  Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"
  Option "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"
  Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"
  Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"
EndSection

eingefügt d.h. es gibt nun zwei Sections "Monitor", "Screen" und "Device" ist das richtig oder hätte ich die Zeilen in die vorhanden Section einfügen müssen?

Ich habe eine AGP-Karte GForce3 ich denke ich muss die Section "Device" anpassen, nur wie? Wenn ich Sie unverändert lasse und dann den Befehl zum umschalten eingebe erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

sven@poseidon:~> X -screen TV :1 -ac & sleep 2; DISPLAY=:1 xine -f && kill `ps aux | awk '/X\ -screen/ {print $2}' `

XFree86 Version 4.2.0 / X Window System
(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)
Release Date: 23 January 2002
        If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is
        newer than the above date, look for a newer version before
        reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)
Build Operating System: SuSE Linux [ELF] SuSE
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.1.log", Time: Tue Aug  6 19:28:31 2002
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"
[1] 1231
(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send
the full server output, not just the last messages.
This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.1.log".
Please report problems to feedback@suse.de.

[1]+  Exit 1                  X -screen TV :1 -ac
Dies ist xine (X11 gui) - Ein freier Video-Player v0.9.13
(c) 2000-2002 G. Bartsch und das xine Projektteam.
Kompiliert mit xine Bibliothek 0.9.13 [Tue 06 Aug 2002 17:50:17]-[gcc version 2.95.3 20010315 (SuSE)]-[Linux 2.4.18-4GB i686].
xine Bibliothek, Version 0.9.13 (0.9.13) gefunden.
Kann Display nicht öffnen



Was muss ich ändern damit das auch mit meiner Karte funktioniert?

Gruss Pixel

----------


## pixel

Hi@all,

der TV-Out läuft nun. Sobald ich mit dem Skript jedoch den TV-Out aktiviert habe wird der Monitor schwarz und ich kann den Rechner nur noch über den Fernseher steuern. In der Beschreibung steht das man beide gleichzeitig nutzen kann, nur wie?

Gruss Pixel

----------


## Kentar

mit STRG + ALT + F7 schaltest du wieder auf den Standard Monitor um. Es war damit nicht gemeint, dass du beides gleichzeitig sehen kannst. Du kannst lediglich auf deinem Standard Screen weiter Arbeiten, während sich deine Freundin 'nen tollen Abend mit 'nem Film macht :Big Grin:

----------


## pixel

Hi@all,

ich möchte nicht auf dem Rechner das gleiche Bild sehen wie auf dem Fernseher, das Beispiel mit der Freundin triffts ein wenig besser. Ich durfte mir gerade eien Julia Roberts Schmöker reinziehen als Sie gemerkt hat das ich das mit dem TV-Out hinbekommen habe.
Wie gesagt ich würde gerne auf dem Monitor auf eiem unabhängigen Screen weiter arbeiten. Wenn ich Strg-Alt-F7 drücke wird der TV-Out deaktiviert und er schaltet zurück auf den Monitor. Woran liegt das?

Ich habe hier gelesen das es da ein Tool gäbe. Könnte ich mit diesem genau diese Funktion (Monitor und Fernseher unabhängig und gleichzeitig) auch erreichen?

Mir ist es letztendlich egal ob mit Skript+XServer oder mit nem schicken Tool, Hauptsache es funzt.

Gruss Pixel

----------


## Kentar

das Tool heißt NVTV. Du mußt mal die Suchfunktion betätigen, denn den Link habe ich gerade nicht. Ich hatte einige Probleme mit diesem Programm, allerdings lief es dagegen auf dem Rechner meiner Frau perfekt. Naja, probier es mal aus. Allerdings kannst du dann nur Sehen, was auf dem TV zu sehen ist. 
Häng mal deine XF86Config an. Vielleicht liegt da ja irgendwo der Hund begraben. Bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber es könnte auch daran liegen, das dein Chipsatz kein TwinView unterstützt. Ist aber lediglich ein Schuß ins blaue!

----------


## pixel

Hier ist Sie,

ich spinn jetzt einfach mal so vor mich hin, ohne mir über die technische Machbarkeit im klaren zu sein.

Es wäre doch am allerbesten wenn ich den TV-Out lediglich für das Xine-Ausgabefenster (Vollbild) aktivieren könnte. Das Steuerpanel von Xine würde ich weiterhin auf meinem Monitor-Desktop sehen von wo aus ich auch den Film steuern kann und natürlich weiterhin arbeiten.

Geht so was?

Gruss Pixel


# /.../
# SaX generated XFree86 config file
# Created on: 2002-07-06.
#
# Version: 4.3
# Contact: Marcus Schaefer <sax@suse.de>, 2001
#
# Automatically generated by [ISaX] (4.3)
# PLEASE DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE!
#
Section "Files"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/URW"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/misc:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/75dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/100dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/Type1"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin7/75dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/baekmuk:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/japanese:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/kwintv:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/uni:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/misc:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/75dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/100dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/misc:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/75dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/100dpi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/Type1"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/sgi:unscaled"
  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xtest"
  ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"
  RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
  Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"
EndSection

Section "Module"
  Load         "dbe"
  Load         "type1"
  Load         "speedo"
  Load         "extmod"
  Load         "freetype"
  Load         "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver       "keyboard"
  Identifier   "Keyboard[0]"
  Option       "Protocol" "Standard"
  Option       "XkbKeyCodes" "xfree86"
  Option       "XkbLayout" "de"
  Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"
  Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"
  Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver       "mouse"
  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"
  Option       "ButtonNumber" "5"
  Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"
  Option       "Name" "AutoDetected"
  Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"
  Option       "Vendor" "AutoDetected"
  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
  Option       "CalcAlgorithm" "IteratePrecisely"
  HorizSync    30-86
  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"
  ModelName    "AutoDetected"
  Option       "DPMS"
  VendorName   "AutoDetected"
  VertRefresh  50-85
  UseModes     "Modes[0]"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
  Identifier "Monitor[1]"
  ModelName "PAL TV"
  VendorName "SONY"
  VertRefresh 60
  HorizSync 30-50
EndSection



Section "Modes"
  Identifier   "Modes[0]"
  Modeline "640x480" 27.96 640 656 720 864 480 480 485 501
  Modeline "800x600" 43.68 800 816 928 1072 600 600 606 626
  Modeline 	"1024x768" 89.75 1024 1040 1216 1328 768 768 778 802
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  DefaultDepth 16
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth      16
    Modes      "1024x768"  "640x480" "800x600"
  EndSubSection
  Device       "Device[0]"
  Identifier   "Screen[0]"
  Monitor      "Monitor[0]"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  DefaultDepth 24
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth 24
    Modes "800x600"
  EndSubSection
  Device "Device[1]"
  Identifier "TV"
  Monitor "Monitor[1]"
EndSection


Section "Device"
  BoardName    "AutoDetected"
  Driver       "nvidia"
  Identifier   "Device[0]"
  Option       "dpms"
  VendorName   "AutoDetected"
EndSection

Section "Device"
  Driver "nvidia"
  Identifier "Device[1]"
  Screen 0
  VendorName "Nvidia"
  Option "NoLogo" "on"
  Option "CursorShadow" "on"
  Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "32"
  Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "2"
  Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"
  Option "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"
  Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"
  Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
  Identifier   "Layout[all]"
  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"
  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"
  Screen       "Screen[0]"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
    Group      "video"
    Mode       0660
EndSection

----------


## taxer

> *was muss ich dann eingeben wenn es dann mal geht wenn ich den S-VHS ausgang benutzen will.[Option "TVOutFormat" "??????"]*


  Option       "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

----------


## weedow

bei mir funzt des wunderbar  :Smilie:  ... aber hat jemand ne idee wie man die 2 screens gleichzeitig anzeigen lassen kann? also das der monitor nicht ausgeht?

weedow

----------


## ThorstenHirsch

Das leider nicht, aber ich hab folgenden Tip:

anstatt PAL-B sollte man PAL-G nehmen, dann verschwinden diese hässlichen Zacken (die ich in allen Linien beim Abspielen von Filmen hatte).

Mich würde es (außer der Frage des vorigen Postings) noch interessieren, ob man in der XF86Config-4 irgendwas angeben kann, damit das Bild auf dem TV etwas nach unten verschoben wird, da es bei mir nicht ganz zentriert ist...

Gruß,
Thorsten

----------


## Psychotronic

So weit so schick... funzt prima... aber... da sind noch ein paar Sachen die man verbessern könnte.

Kennst sich hier jemand mit dem bash-script ein bissel näher aus, bei mir funzt das deaktivieren des zweiten screens nach beenden des players nicht...

Der Befehl  kill `ps aux | awk '/X\ -screen/ {print $2}' ` läuft bei mir auf die Standarthilfe vom kill und tut somit garnix.

Dann würde mich auch nochmal interessieren wie man es anstellt statt des fest eingestellten Players eine Variable mitzugeben, die man dann per kommandozeile beim aufruf des Scriptes füllt... Ich stelle mir die Syntax so vor: tvout 'ogle' oder tvout 'mplayer -vo sdl -fs schoenerfilm.avi '

Dann würde mich noch intessieren wie man auf dem 2. Screen einen Windowmanager(mwm oder so) zum laufen bekommt. Wenn ich ogle benutze hab ich keine Fensterrahmen die ich hin und her schieben kann und das ist ziemlich unpraktisch beim Einstellen der DVD-konfig(sprache, untertitel, etc).

----------


## Psychotronic

ok problem nummer 2 konnte ich selbst klären... das skript sieht dann so aus:

#!/bin/sh
X -screen TV :1 -ac & sleep 2; DISPLAY=:1 $1 && kill `ps aux | awk '/X\ -screen/ {print $2}' `

----------


## MrIch

also irgendwie vermisse ich den Aufruf von mplayer in deinem korrigierten Skript, oder habe ich da was übersehen?

----------


## carni

Mit diesem Skript kann er alle Programme auf dem zweiten XServer starten lassen.
Dafür steht die Variable $1 hinter DISPLAY=:1.

Z.B:


```
patrick@rubidium:~> tvout mplayer
```

$1 = mplayer


Gruss, Patrick

----------


## MrIch

jepp, habe ich gerade auch erst gemerkt bzw. gesehen.

Was mich nun noch wundert, der Typ auf der webseite schreibt er könnte weiter surfen und nebenbei ist auf dem TV z.B. nen Film zu sehen, also zumindest wenn ich wieder zurück auf den normalen X Server schalte, wird der TV schwarz bzw flimmert... wenn ich dann wieder auf den zweite Server zurückschalte ist das TV Bild wieder ok.

Achja ich habe eine Nvidia Geforce 4, die sollte ja eigentlich zwei unabhängige Bilder darstellen können.

Man sollte sich überigens kein Videoübertragungssystem wie z.B. so ein Teil von Aldi kaufen, wenn man WLAN hat, denn dann hat man die ganze Zeit nen übles Nebengeräusch und Streifen im Bild, egal ob die wlan Karte mit 1mW oder mit 100mW sendet!  :Frown:

----------


## obelix

Hi.
Ich kann http://yanc.sourceforge.net/ empfehlen. Das Programm ist richtig gut.
Gruß, Obelix

----------


## Bear Knuckle

> _Original geschrieben von ThorstenHirsch_ 
> *Das leider nicht, aber ich hab folgenden Tip:
> 
> anstatt PAL-B sollte man PAL-G nehmen, dann verschwinden diese hässlichen Zacken (die ich in allen Linien beim Abspielen von Filmen hatte).
> 
> Mich würde es (außer der Frage des vorigen Postings) noch interessieren, ob man in der XF86Config-4 irgendwas angeben kann, damit das Bild auf dem TV etwas nach unten verschoben wird, da es bei mir nicht ganz zentriert ist...
> 
> Gruß,
> Thorsten*


Riesentip. Ist ehrlich gemeint. Die Streifen haben mich immer gestört.

Weiss eigentlich einer, wieso sich unter SuSE8.2 der X-Server nicht richtig beendet?

Im Prompt eingegeben mach der Befehl aus dem Skript bei mir folgendes:




> kill `ps aux | awk '/X\ -screen/ {print $2}' `
> kill: usage: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec] [pid | job]... or kill -l [sigspec]


Der X-Server läuft munter weiter.

edit: *Problem gelöst*

Ich hab jetzt im Skript 


> kill `ps aux | awk '/X\ -screen/ {print $2}' `


 durch 


> pkill -n X


 ersetzt. Funktioniert wunderbar.

----------


## Lefe

Hi,

bin hier am verzweifeln! Hab alles in der XF86Config geändert wie es beschrieben war, hab den XServer wieder gestartet und wollte das Script ausführen aber egal was ich mache es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung

...
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"
[1] 2822
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:
no screens found
...

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich nutze SuSE 8.2 mit einer Geforce 2 GTS und die aktuellen nvidia treiber.

Danke

Lefe

----------


## SonicWF

Hi,

hat hier jemand das schonmal mit einer GeForce 4 Ti4200 ausprobiert?
Habe das Problem, dass bei mir - nachdem ich den TV-Out benutzt habe - die Konsolen nurnoch auf dem Fernseher sind. Ausserdem scheint sich bei mir die komplette Grafikausgabe ins Nirvana zu verschieben, wenn ich den X-Server mit TV-Out starte, die DISPLAY-Variable manuell auf :1 setze und dann mplayer starte.
Grafikkarte ist hier die Albatron GeForce 4 Ti4200p Turbo.
Hat sonst jemand auch noch das Problem und hat es evtl. gelöst?

MfG,
Sascha

----------


## taylor

Ich hatte mit ebenfalls das Problem, dass ich zwar einen zweiten X Server auf dem TV starten kann, dann aber den Monitor nicht wieder reaktiviern konnte. Weder Kill noch X neustart (blind in die Konsole) helfen hier, der neue X-Server wurde ebenfalls (natürlich total verzerrt) auf dem TV dargestellt. Ich tippe mal auf ein Hardwareproblem dabei.


Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich hab mit 'yanc' Twin View aktiviert, und nun läuft alles perfekt. Mein Monitor stellt ein KDE mit 1280x1024 Pixeln dar, und auf dem Fernseher läuft ein 800x600 Fullscreen Xine und spielt Filme ab.

Anzumerken ist, dass der TV Out beim Hochfahren des Computers mit dem Fernseher verbunden sein muß (vieleicht muss der Fernseher sogar laufen), sonst aktiviert die Karte den Ausgang wohl nicht. Im XFree86.0.log steht dann 'TwinView disabled'.

Mein XF86Config hänge ich an das Posting an.
Die Grafikkarte ist eine Geforce 2MX (Asus 7100T).
XFree ist Version 4.2.1.
Die Nvidia Treiber sind Version 4496.

Gruß,
   Taylor

----------


## Thyraz

Hm.. mit yanc wird das dann ja ein Display neben dem anderen. Wie bekomme ich ein Programm dazu im Vollbildmodus auf Display 2 zu starten? Oder ist das eine Funktion von Xine?

Würde gern MythTV laufen lassen und trotzdem nebenher surfen können...

----------


## Czessi

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mal den TV Ausgang meiner GeForce MX 400 getestet. Es funktioniert zwar, aber nicht so wie ich es möchte. Habe hier im Forum schon gesucht, aber so wirklich Klick hat es bei mir noch nicht gemacht.

Problem 1:
Wenn ich das Viedeo starte wird der Monitor schwarz und das Video wird auf dem Fernseher abgespielt. Ich hatte mir das eigentlich so gedacht, das ich am Monitor normal weiter arbeiten kann und das Video auf dem Ferseher abgespielt wird. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das zu bewerkstelligen?

Problem2:
Das ganze will dann aber auch nur mit dem mPlayer. Wenn ich das mit Xine probiere bekomme ich zwar das Xine Logo angezeigt, das Video startet aber nicht. Mir liegt Xine mehr als mPlayer.

Problem3:
Die Maus will auch nicht so richtig. Ich kann also wenn das Video läuft nicht die GUI bedienen.

Ich freue mich zwar das ich es schon so weit gebracht habe, aber so bringt es mir nicht wirklich was.

Viele Dank schon mal.

----------


## Thyraz

zu 1: lies den Thread durch. Das Post von taylor geht darum es mit twinview zu lösen, Mein Post direkt vor deinem hofft auf Lösung der Fullscreen Geschichte das es dann auf TV läuft.

2: Lies die Seite wo das Script her ist durch (Link im ersten post) wie leberwurstsaft geschrieben hat hat er es auf mplayer abgeändert, die Originalform auf der verlinkten Seite ist für xine und funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.

3 ist komisch, bei mir wird die Maus normal angezeigt auf dem 2. Display und lässt sich auch wie gewohnt bedienen.

----------


## supperlocalhost

wie kann ich bei dem VLC Player den TV-out benutzen ich hab eine Geforce4 MX 440 ??

----------


## Thyraz

kA kenne VLC Player nicht, aber wie wäre es den Befehl "mplayer" im Script auf Seite 1 einfach durch das andere Programm zu ersetzen?  

Hat bei mir bisher quasi mit jedem Programm getan.


kleiner Tip noch für die wo nicht zoggen, aber TV und Monitor wie ich gleichzeitig brauchen:

Hab mir ne alte Erazor TNT II (PCI) dazu reingeklatscht und nehm die als Desktop. (Primäre Karte im Bios)
Auflösung von Karte 2 (NVidia GeForce 4 mit TVOut) auf 800x600 einstellen und kein Monitor anschliessen, dann kommt das Bild automatisch auf den TV-Out.

Hab nun gleichzeitig MythTV auf TV (bedienbar mit Lirc) und den Gnome Desktop auf Monitor mit Maus und Tastatur  :Smilie:

----------


## jedy

Hallo zusammen!

Habe meine XF86Config wie in der Anleitung beschrieben abgeändert, jedoch folgendes Problem:

Beim Starten des zweiten X-Servers springt er nicht auf den TV-Out Ausgang, sondern macht eine zweite Session ebenfalls am Monitor auf. Ok damit ist das Problem zwar schon etwas eingegrenzt .. liegt wohl am TV-Out, aber mein TV-Out ist ok und ich bin der Meinung, dass ich auch beim Ändern der Datei auch keinen Fehler gemacht habe.

Zur Sicherheit nachstehend mal einen Auszug aus meiner XF86Config:

Section "Monitor"
  Option       "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"
  DisplaySize  320 240
  HorizSync    30-82
  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"
  ModelName    "1280X1024@75HZ"
  VendorName   "--> LCD"
  VertRefresh  58-75
  UseModes     "Modes[0]"
EndSection


Section "Monitor"
  Identifier "Monitor[1]"
  ModelName  "PAL TV"
  VendorName "Sony"
  VertRefresh 60
  HorizSync 30-50
EndSection


Section "Modes"
  Identifier   "Modes[0]"
  Modeline 	"1280x1024" 135.00 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066
  Modeline 	"1024x768" 66.29 1024 1040 1216 1400 768 768 775 802
  Modeline 	"1024x768" 76.49 1024 1040 1216 1400 768 768 776 802
  Modeline 	"800x600" 40.56 800 816 928 1072 600 600 606 626
  Modeline 	"800x600" 46.80 800 816 928 1072 600 600 606 626
  Modeline 	"640x480" 25.96 640 656 720 864 480 480 484 501
  Modeline 	"640x480" 29.95 640 656 720 864 480 480 485 501
EndSection


Section "Screen"
  DefaultDepth 16
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth      15
    Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth      16
    Modes      "1280x1024"
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth      24
    Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth      32
    Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth      8
    Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
  EndSubSection
  Device       "Device[0]"
  Identifier   "Screen[0]"
  Monitor      "Monitor[0]"
EndSection


Section "Screen"
  DefaultDepth 24
  SubSection "Display"
   Depth 24
   Modes "800x600"
  EndSubSection
  Device "Device[1]"
  Identifier "Screen[1]"
  Monitor "Monitor[1]"
EndSection


Section "Device"
  BoardName    "GeForce2 MX/MX 400"
  BusID        "1:0:0"
  Driver       "nv"
  Identifier   "Device[0]"
  Screen       0
  VendorName   "NVidia"
EndSection


Section "Device"
  BoardName "GeForce2 MX/MX 400"
  BusID     "1:0:0"
  Driver "nv"
  Identifier "Device[1]"
  Screen 0
  VendorName "Nvidia"
  Option "NoLogo" "on"
  Option "CursorShadow" "on"
  Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "32"
  Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "2"
  Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"
  Option "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"
  Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"
  Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"
EndSection

Gruß

Jedy

----------


## Czessi

Hallo,

es muß der Treiber von Nvidia installiert und verwendet werden.

----------


## derkostka

Hallo,

Ich hab das alles hier sorgfältig gelesen. Den "Trick" mit den 2 X servern habe ich nicht hinbekommen - das lief nur vor dem nächsten Reboot, danach hatte ich bei Aufruf der Scripts 2 Schwarze Bildschirme.

Also hab cih die Methode mit "TwinView" genommen. Läuft auch Super, ich habe nur ein kleines Problem:

Wenn ich den KDE beende und in die KOnsole zurückgehe, kann ich nichts mehr erkennen, da das Bild sowohl auf dem TV als auch auf dem Monitor verschwommen und stark vergrößert ist.


Woran liegt das ?

----------


## TheGhost

Hi,
zu Yanc habe ich mal eine Frage, und zwar:
So klappt das alles schonmal aber auf dem TV bekomme ich ein Bild in falscher Auflösung. Am Monitor habe ich bei einem LCD  1280x1024, so auch bei Yanc eingetragen, also in der Zeile 1280x1024@1280x1024, für die Glotze habe ich 800x600@800x600 eingetragen. Wenn ich nun mittels TwinView die Glotze anschalte bekomme ich auf der Glotze ein viel zu grosses Bild oder anders, leider nur einen Bildausschnitt des Monitorbildes. Wie kann man das denn ändern?
Hat das was mit eventuellen virtuellen Auflösungen zu tun oder wo muß man dran drehen?
Bin auf dem Gebiet blutiger Noob mit Tendenz zum DAU ;-)
GraKa= GF 2 MX 400
Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe,
Gruß

----------


## derkostka

Ich glaube du musst folgendes eingeben:


1280x1024@800x600 bei dem Fernseher eingeben, zumindest geht es so bei mir allerdings mit 1024x768....

----------


## TheGhost

@derkostka

Danke, hab`s gerade versucht, klappt aber nicht. Habe für den Fernseher 1280x1024@800x600 eingegeben, doch wenn ich boote wackelt es am TV mal kurz (oder besser blinkt) wenn das NVIDIA-Logo auf dem PC-Monitor erscheint, dann aber bleibt alles schwarz auf dem TV-Monitor.
Hat vielleicht noch jemand den Hauch eines guten Gedankens?

----------


## derkostka

Hhm, such mal hier im Forum nach Tv und Nvidia, ich glaube ihc habe da mal etwas gelesen, auch zu dieser Config.

Kann es sein das man nur von 1024x768 auf 800x600 gehen soll ?= ich weiß es nicht genau - sorry !

edit:

versuch das ganze doch mal mit der 1024er Auflösung...

----------


## LaCrImA MoSa2K2

okay blööd mus man sein ich habs hinbekommen.
allerdings mit dem umschalten geht absulut nicht wenn ich auf moni schalte wird fernseher schwarz wie kann man das machen das man beides laufen hat?

----------


## Domi

hallo, hab den tv-out hinbekommen mit hilfe deiner anleitung.
Als root funktioniert er auch, aber wenn ich als normaler benutzer versuche das script zu laden, dann bekomm ich folgendes:
x: user not authorized to run x-server.
wie kann ich das problem beheben ?
mfg
dominikus

----------


## supperlocalhost

Ich kann nur im Internet cafe an einen PC und kann mir da nichtz ausdrucken.
Kann ich in irgen einer .doc nachlesen wie ich einen zweite session auf den tv-out legen kann ??

----------


## supperlocalhost

Ich habs jetzt auch hinbekommen

ich kann den vlc zwar starten aber dan habe ich nur den player nicht den viedeo output.
Der Player und das video output sind zwei verschidenne fenster.

Ich hab das mal so gemacht

X -screen TV :1 -ac & sleep 2; DISPLAY=:1 vlc -v && kill `ps aux | awk '/X\ -screen/ {print $2}' ` 

bei vlc --help hab ich auch nicht wirglich hilfe gefunden.

weis einer wie ich den gaze destop abbilden kann oder zuminden den videooutput

----------


## linuxeumel

Das Script läuft mit dem mplayer eins A bei mir.

Ich würde gerne EPSXE (PlaystationEmulator) auf dem Fernseher laufen lassen, normalerweise starte ich epsxe so
/media/emulation/linux/psx/epsxe
Wie kann ich das ins Script einbauen?

Alternativ würde ne Konsoleoder ein Desktop (nutze Gnome) auf dem Fernseher auch reichen

----------


## supperlocalhost

Ich starte auf dem zweite also [TV] immer die konsole und mit der den player dan aber alle 10 min wird das bild schwartz als ob *setterm -blank*  auf *10* stehen würde?

wie bekomme ich das den weg ??

----------


## b0fh

Funktioniert soweit ganz gut bei mir. Wie kann ich 768x576 (normale PAL-Auflösung) als Auflösung nehmen? Ich bekomme da nur seltsame Streifen. 800x600 hat so große Ränder bei mir...

----------


## b0fh

Hat niemand eine Idee?

----------


## supperlocalhost

640x480

----------


## kpelka

Hallo

Ich habe mal ne Frage, kann ich ein Video (am Fernseher) und gleichzeitig an meinen Dektop arbeiten ? Quasi der Desktop bleibt bestehen und ich kann noch gleichzeitig Video über den Fernseher schauen?

Wie umschreibe ich das Script, damit er mit Frag welche File ich gerne sehen möchte, es soll unmittelbar nach sarten des Bilschirmes geschehen?

Zum Schluss würde mich interresieren, ab ich den glecihen Treiber namen auch unter TV eintragen soll , in der Anleitung sind zwei verschiedene Namen aufgeführt?

Danke Kamil

----------


## kpelka

Hallo

Ich habe mal ne Frage, kann ich ein Video (am Fernseher) und gleichzeitig an meinen Dektop arbeiten ? Quasi der Desktop bleibt bestehen und ich kann noch gleichzeitig Video über den Fernseher schauen?

Wie umschreibe ich das Script, damit er mit Frag welche File ich gerne sehen möchte, es soll unmittelbar nach sarten des Bilschirmes geschehen?

Zum Schluss würde mich interresieren, ab ich den glecihen Treiber namen auch unter TV eintragen soll , in der Anleitung sind zwei verschiedene Namen aufgeführt?

Danke Kamil

----------


## taylor

> _Original geschrieben von kpelka_ 
> *Ich habe mal ne Frage, kann ich ein Video (am Fernseher) und gleichzeitig an meinen Dektop arbeiten ? Quasi der Desktop bleibt bestehen und ich kann noch gleichzeitig Video über den Fernseher schauen?
> 
> *


Hab ich hier doch schon mehrmals gesagt, lies halt den Thread: TwinView.

----------


## piefke1984

hallo  :Smilie: 

ich nutz meinen ersten beitrag doch mal fix fuer eigenwerbung.
sollte aber immerhin das problem mit den seperaten screens auf monitor und fernseher loesen. besserungsvorschlaege sind willkommen ..

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122823

piefke

----------


## supperlocalhost

Wie kann ich den beide bildschirme benutzen der monitor wird immer schwartz wenn ich den TV-out an habe und muss immer mit F6 F7 wegseln

----------


## piefke1984

wievielmal taucht die frage eigentlich noch in dem thread auf? :/

eine moeglichkeit: xinerama,bzw.twinview
zweite moeglichkeit mehrere screens

steht alles im thread ..

----------


## UeKue

Jetzt mal eine Frage: wie aktiviere ich diese TwinView ueberhaupt?

Uekue

----------


## Flightbase

die fragen, welche hier gestellt werden sind im thread schon längst beantwortet.
fangt ihr bücher auch am ende an?
schaut euch den ganzen thread an - und gut ist.

was hier abläuft is vermüllung, welche ein zucken des fingers vom mod überm rot leuchtenden close button auslöst.

greets, Nik

----------

